# Missing forum content



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a quick heads up over this one that caught me out when a member complained.

If you have your forum viewing preferences set to only see posts from the last month or week etc you may never see some of the forum or even realise it's there. The Knowledge Base indexes could be entirely invisible for example.

Check this in your PROFILE settings top right > Board preferences > Edit display options > Display topics from previous days: [ set to "All topics" ] - and all should be visible


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

Does it default to only a month ago? If not, would making something like this a sticky/announcement be handy for those who may not realize that they are blocking out some content with this setting enabled?

~Sheena


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The default is to see all posts. You'd have to deliberately set it to restrict the available time but the surprising thing is that having done so an entire sub forum can become invisible.

I'll make it a sticky anyway as it might help some or serve as a warning.


----------

